# Deworming QUESTIONS!



## PygmyGoatLovr (Aug 11, 2015)

1-I'm wondering what dewormers do you use? 
2-How often do you deworm? 
3-How much dewormer do you use?(obviously I know they are weight based) but I want an idea...I've heard you give goats more dewormer then other animals etc..

I have 2 pygmy goats...the person I bought them from used pelleted dewormer...I've heard it doesn't work the best...I need advice on what brands you use, how often do you deworm, how much dewormer do you use? I've had horses since I was 4 so I am familiar with deworming rotation, how to give dewormer etc...just new to goats and haven't been able to find solid info on deworming in goats!


----------



## LAIR-goat-farms (Aug 6, 2015)

First I put them in a trailer or a pen with no food hey/grass I use safe guard oral wormer I double the amount and then I wait about 8 hours and use ivermectin and use 1.5x the amount I do this about every two months


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Find a wormer that works well in your area and stick with it until it no longer works..this prevents resistance...Only Ivomec plus and Valbazen kill liver fluke, so will need one of those when dealing with LF. Also, personally I never use Ivomec product in kids under 6 month old...some research has found it can cause brain damage in some kids, so I dont risk it...

1-I'm wondering what dewormers do you use? 
we currently use both Valbazen and Ivomec Plus...
Ivomec plus is used on goats over 6 months old, valbazen is used for kids and new moms and for treating tape worm...

2-How often do you deworm? 
only as needed...per famacha score, body condition, coat condition and fecal....we do however worm new moms the day they kid and goats leaving or coming..

3-How much dewormer do you use?(obviously I know they are weight based) but I want an idea...I've heard you give goats more dewormer then other animals etc..
Ivomec and ivomec plus is 1 cc per 40# sub Q or 1 cc per 33# orally
Valbazen is 1 cc per 10# ( do three days in a row for tape worm)


----------



## edelweissfarm (Mar 23, 2016)

Are the ivomec and ivomec plus the horse dewormers? Or is there a brand specifically for goats - we went to get some but the horse ones say to only give to horses so we didn't get them... ?


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

I believe the best way to deworm is to use a targeted parasite control system, where you only deworm a goat when necessary. This prevents the overuse of drugs and maintains a manageable population of non-resistant worms. The best way to target wormy animals is using a FAMACHA score, which looks at the inner eyelids of a goat to gauge how anemic they are. On the east coast of the US, the worst worm is probably Barber's Pole (which causes anemia) - it can kill a goat with little warning, unless you're checking FAMACHA scores.

If you want to learn more about FAMACHA scores and targeted parasite control, I highly recommend these videos: http://web.uri.edu/sheepngoat/video/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

happybleats said:


> Find a wormer that works well in your area and stick with it until it no longer works..this prevents resistance...Only Ivomec plus and Valbazen kill liver fluke, so will need one of those when dealing with LF. Also, personally I never use Ivomec product in kids under 6 month old...some research has found it can cause brain damage in some kids, so I dont risk it...
> 
> 1-I'm wondering what dewormers do you use?
> we currently use both Valbazen and Ivomec Plus...
> ...


I do the same.


----------



## edelweissfarm (Mar 23, 2016)

But is it the horse dewormers you use?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If it is injectable, it is cow. If it is paste, it is horse. There is almost nothing labeled for goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

Though Vabezen is now labeled for goats. It is a cattle wormer given orally. 
So there is a beginning


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I use an herbal dewormer mix. I deworm twice a week.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

FAMACHA is a great tool, but it only is good for a couple of species of worms- Barberpole and Liver flukes are 2 of them. The other worms need a fecal run as they don't cause anemia, just a loss of condition.

I use Ivermectin in kids and have never had a problem. Currently I use Dectomax, Prohibit, Valbazen and Ivermectin in my worming rotation after I run a fecal. When a new goat comes on my property, while in quarantine I give them a dose of Valbazen, Prohibit and one of the "ectines" (usually Cydectin, since Ivermectin seems to have lost some of it's killing power in my area.) at the same time, this kills just about all the worm classes and starts them off clean when they do go out with the existing herd.

I use both the injectable (livestock) and paste ivermectin (equine) .

I use the equine pastes of Pyrantel Pamoate, oxibendazole, or Quest Plus Gel with 2% Moxidectin + 12.5% Praziquantel along with the above mentioned ones.

It all depends on what worm(s) I am targeting, the age of the goat and the stage of pregnancy. I also run another fecal 10 days after I dose them, just to see if the meds were doing what they should. I have been breeding for worm resistance (my Lamancha buck is very worm resistant and so far all his daughters that I kept are also), which helps and using copper boluses to help minimize the barberpole worm load, as there is a connection between the 2 somehow.

I don't use Safeguard, it doesn't do anything up in my neck of the woods, or the goat pellets. Herbal never worked for my goats, it's just way too worm friendly of an environment up here. Too many people have lost way too many goats locally by counting on herbal meds. I mostly use Ivermectin for lice and mites rather than worms these days.

Back when I first started in goats (early 1980's), we were on our own when it came to medications. No one had anything labeled for goats, so we had to do the trial and error method.


----------

